# My Baby



## Mad Dog (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Whoa!

Nice ride! Tell us some more about it and what you did to it.


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 18, 2018)

1985 Ferrari Mondial QV. Just fixed things that wouldn't work when I got it. Remember, it's Italian. They're about as good at building cars as the British. And we all know the British shouldn't even build cars.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 18, 2018)

You know the saying for the Land Rovers. 

"Above and beyond".


----------



## Blue Oaks (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Ryan A (Apr 19, 2018)

Underhood shot?


----------

